# BUILD-OFF



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

EVERYBODY READY??  

ILL PUT PICS UP IN A MIN OF WHAT IM BUILDING

ill just start everything over. you have until monday to join... can be car, suv, or truck but has to be tucked on big wheels.. you have 3 months until the dead line.. how does that sound


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

What are we supposed to be doing here?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

a donk or something??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

whens da dead line????????? and how big do they have to be????????


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

THIS IS WHAT IM ENTERING.. I HAVE TO EAT ALL THE OLD PAINT OFF SO BASICALLY I HAVE TO START NEW. ALL I HAVE DONE TO IS IT PUT DIFFERENT TAIL LIGHTS AND CUT THE TOP OFF..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im in


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 1 2008, 02:20 PM~9842742
> *What are we supposed to be doing here?
> *


well there was 2 other guys that wanted to be in on it.. ill just start everything over. you have until monday to join... can be car, suv, or truck but has to be tucked on big wheels.. you have 3 months until the dead line.. how does that sound


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 1 2008, 02:23 PM~9842772
> *a donk or something??
> *


not really a donk.. has to be tucked


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 1 2008, 02:38 PM~9842892
> *im in
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im doin a fire truck and a magnum


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

r u guys cool with the choices


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got 2 bounce got to go earn the CHEEEZ to do tihs build off 

LATES


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 1 2008, 02:56 PM~9842993
> *r u guys cool with the choices
> *


  nothin wrong with what u picked but post some pics


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

so far its 
ME
2LOWSYN
UNDEAD WHITE BOY
pancho1969
dubelduces
lowridermodels
SOLOW Models
ElRafa
ibuildweniblazeum
westempire
layin_in_so_cal
SCLAmoovin'22


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im in


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm in ill post pics Sunday


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Is this a for real build off or not? Cuz if its worth it ill join...


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 1 2008, 03:30 PM~9843185
> *I'm in ill post pics Sunday
> *


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 1 2008, 03:34 PM~9843213
> *Is this a for real build off or not? Cuz if its worth it ill join...
> *


ITS FORREAL


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

IM IN :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 1 2008, 03:45 PM~9843313
> *IM IN  :biggrin:
> *


WHATCHA GOT? :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

GOT TO CHECK MY STASH MAYBE A 66 CUTLESS


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 1 2008, 03:56 PM~9843414
> *GOT TO CHECK MY STASH MAYBE A 66 CUTLESS
> *


 :0


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

SO WHATS UP SOLOW MODELS.. U GONNA JOIN?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

haha I f**Ked up on the date. wrote 07, but am too lazy to retake the pic.

its a hasegawa 66 wildcat, curbside, as I just want to build something in between projects.

all that is done so far is shaved handles and front hood letters.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hell yeah im in with this!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Any prizes? haha


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 1 2008, 04:08 PM~9843507
> *Any prizes? haha
> *


 :dunno: DIDNT REALLY THINK ABOUT THAT? LOL.. HOW DOES A SET OF SPINNERS SOUND? :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

spunds good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I will get in on this does it matter if the car or truck is primered


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 1 2008, 05:18 PM~9843911
> *I will get in on this does it matter if the car or truck is primered
> *


nope sure dosnt.. so ur gonna join?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 1 2008, 05:26 PM~9843980
> *nope sure dosnt.. so ur gonna join?
> *


Yup yup :biggrin: I will post what I got later today if not tommorrow morn


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 1 2008, 05:30 PM~9844023
> *Yup yup  :biggrin: I will post what I got later today if not tommorrow morn
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

can i enter a submarine :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im in update will be slow cuas im not going to have my comp for some time , but ill update in the libary.juist go to my photobucket and you can see my pics of the magnum. 
ill post more asap 
but im so in this :thumbsup:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 1 2008, 05:40 PM~9844108
> *can i enter a submarine :biggrin:
> *


sureee just slap some wheels on it lmao


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 1 2008, 05:54 PM~9844245
> *im in update will be slow cuas im not going to have my comp for some time , but ill update in the libary.juist go to my photobucket and you can see my pics of the magnum.
> ill post more asap
> but im so in this  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Any progress any one?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres my progress!!!

Started shaveing everything!!!


























GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i pulled my fire rig out stripped the paint and am starting the body work on it :yes: :yes:

then i went and got my magnum and did some chassis work to fit my rims :yes: :yes: 


how about u guys


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 1 2008, 08:04 PM~9844849
> *i pulled my fire rig out stripped the paint and am starting the body work on it  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> then i went and got my magnum and did some chassis work to fit my rims  :yes:  :yes:
> ...


any pics?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 1 2008, 06:02 PM~9844313
> *sureee just slap some wheels on it  lmao
> *




u start on it yet? did u get my monte yet? i want to strip that ugly paint off :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

not yet but if i could get my neighbors camra i will post them quick status


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Am i the only one with some kinda progress?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ya ur the only 1 who posted ur progress it looks sweet though


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive shaved the body line down the side, as well as cut my inner wheel wells for some big wires, with my special low pro tires.

finished shaving the handles, and hood lettering. next will be the hood center line.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: not gonna get to work on mine until alittle bit later tonight.. i have to go get some oven degreaser lol


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

lookin good guys.. ill post pics as soon as i get the old paint off mine


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ill have more hopefully later on tonight. Im about to go to the bar with some friends!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 1 2008, 08:14 PM~9845378
> *Ill have more hopefully later on tonight. Im about to go to the bar with some friends!
> *


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

So is the prize some spinners? as knockoffs or spinners with rims???

I might have something to throw in to the winner also!

ALSO:


Whos gonna judge this????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 1 2008, 03:59 PM~9844792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


creepy lookin hands..... hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SQ5m5dGglw&NR=1 


some inspiration....


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 1 2008, 08:22 PM~9845443
> *So is the prize some spinners? as knockoffs or spinners with rims???
> 
> I might have something to throw in to the winner also!
> ...


some dub spinners. thats all i have right now? they are brand new.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

sincitycutty got knifeowned :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Progress???


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ANYBODY WANNA TRADE ME Chrome Deep D's w/tires PEGASUS

I GOT 4 RIMS & TIRES





















PM ME


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 2 2008, 03:38 AM~9847685
> *ANYBODY WANNA TRADE ME Chrome Deep D's w/tires PEGASUS
> 
> I GOT 4 RIMS & TIRES
> ...


u in on the build off?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

well here is my progress.. all i got done is, im letting the body soak in some stuff to remove all the paint... and i got 3 wheel wells cut off. heres some pics
















i was working on the last wheel well.. almost had it done when this happened



















so i went to the hospital.. was there for a good 3 hours.. cut half way threw my muscle. had to get 3 stitches inside and 6 stitches outside.... this is not gonna stop me from working on my model but im deff. gonna be alot slower.. so thats my story for today :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn homie that no good to have that happen to your hand. lookin good though guys


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 2 2008, 04:22 AM~9847709
> *damn homie that no good to have that happen to your hand. lookin good though guys
> *


i know.. i hurts like hell, and now i have a big ass cast lookin thing to keep my muscle from moving.. sucks big time


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 2 2008, 04:28 AM~9847711
> *i know.. i hurts like hell, and now i have a big ass cast lookin thing to keep my muscle from moving.. sucks big time
> *


Damn bro ive done that befor but i was cutting off a fender. I was like 16 and i walked to my moms room and said uhh i think i gotta go to the hospital 

Hope it heals better than ever!

Good luck with the build bro!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 2 2008, 04:28 AM~9847711
> *i know.. i hurts like hell, and now i have a big ass cast lookin thing to keep my muscle from moving.. sucks big time
> *



u should of listened to me. i told u not to do it cause you'll cut yorself. i had a bigger cut on my thumb, fuck stitches few bandaids and thats it :biggrin: i have a nice2 inch scar


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 1 2008, 09:22 PM~9845443
> *So is the prize some spinners? as knockoffs or spinners with rims???
> 
> I might have something to throw in to the winner also!
> ...


a poll would be best way :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro that sucks ass but if it didnt kill u itll make u stronger


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 2 2008, 05:09 AM~9847728
> *Damn bro ive done that befor but i was cutting off a fender. I was like 16 and i walked to my moms room and said uhh i think i gotta go to the hospital
> 
> Hope it heals better than ever!
> ...


 :roflmao: well im 17 and thats what i did... i came out to my mom and said i need to go to the hospital right now, i need stitches.. and she thought i was messin with her cause i always use the fake blood :biggrin: i was like noo.. i need to go now! lol
thanks alot man.. im still gonna give it a shot.. i will never give up


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 2 2008, 12:34 PM~9849348
> *:roflmao: well im 17 and thats what i did... i came out to my mom and said i need to go to the hospital right now, i need stitches.. and she thought i was messin with her cause i always use the fake blood :biggrin: i was like noo.. i need to go now! lol
> thanks alot man.. im still gonna give it a shot.. i will never give up
> *


Haha Good luck bro. Dont over do now cuz of your hand.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 2 2008, 02:41 PM~9849911
> *Haha Good luck bro. Dont over do now cuz of your hand.
> *


well i was tryin to do some stuff but i cant! i cant even use my left hand so im gonna have to wait for about a week until i can get this cast thing off


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Right on dude just take your time we gots 3 months right?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 2 2008, 04:54 PM~9850603
> *Right on dude just take your time we gots 3 months right?
> *


yep.. i chose 3 months because i just started models again and it might take me awhile.. so im glad i picked 3 months


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hell yeah me to cuz i have other projects right now


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 2 2008, 05:07 PM~9850658
> *Hell yeah me to cuz i have other projects right now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 2 2008, 06:51 PM~9850575
> *well i was tryin to do some stuff but i cant! i cant even use my left hand so im gonna have to wait for about a week until i can get this cast thing off
> *


thats why u get a friend to use his left hand to hold it for you, than u accidetly slip and slice his hand open :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres my projects 



















and heres where im at now


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:|


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its defanly original right????


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 2 2008, 08:51 PM~9851213
> *heres my projects
> 
> 
> ...



that fire truck is gonna be sick!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 2 2008, 04:11 AM~9847704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :tears: 
damn homie that almost happend to me and every time i see pics of u you guys like that remindes me to be very Fn carefull with what i do , but shit happends 
good luck bro and hang in ther. ill vote for you just for staing in ther :yes:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

oh yha i for got when i saw that but i found a motor i want to use 
i know the pics are shit but here you go 

























and i had the doors on but thay got puuled off by my nephue :no:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i know how you feel ((sincitycutty)) that needle that they stick in your hand to numb it is more pain then the cut itself.. i was biting my tongue
i slit a v shape under my index finger all the way down my hand with a 
heave duty x-acto knife...........


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i tape my shit close, lol.. i sliced it pretty bad one night and i pulled the skin apart to see how far i could see and i seen the bone in my finger, lol.. than i just taped it close.. i got a high pain tolerance tho, ive cut my toe off the day before 3rd grade started :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i usually crazy glue my x-acto cuts... my dads old trick .....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i dont wana have anything done like that to me . i get them lil ones, and think to my self "SHIT THAT WAS CLOSE "lol but realy man how could you take a pic of that ? :loco:  :loco:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 3 2008, 04:21 AM~9853509
> *i usually crazy glue my x-acto cuts... my dads old trick .....
> *


well after half my little cuts, i just keep workin and end up gluing them as i go, lol.. i get messy with the super glue


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 3 2008, 02:26 AM~9853520
> *well after half my little cuts, i just keep workin and end up gluing them as i go, lol.. i get messy with the super glue
> *


X2, the lil ones i can get by on. but that one OMG i took anouther look :barf: :happysad: im ok


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol my girl almost threw up i was like chill its a pic but wen she seen my cut she was like examine it -n- shit i was like chill........


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

whens this build off over i think i might just join on in


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

get in bro , this one is all for fun anyhoo


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ill post pics tommro i think im gonna use a 94 2 door caprice itz cut up and ready for putty but i got no putty so

heres a sneak peak


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

well its a first for me ......aint never seen that befor :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 2 2008, 11:49 PM~9853576
> *well its a first for me ......aint never seen that befor  :thumbsup:
> *



chrisijzerman did a shortened impala kinda like that before.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like to see it now.... dammit where was i


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 2 2008, 11:54 PM~9853594
> *i like to see it now.... dammit where was i
> *


you were probably somewhere blazing um..... :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 04:56 AM~9853596
> *you were probably somewhere blazing um.....  :uh:
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol funny thin is i quit a year now ........no lie id rather have a clear head
then look like that guy on the smoking commerical wit no leg or teeth


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 3 2008, 04:57 AM~9853599
> *lol funny thin is i quit a year now ........no lie id rather have a clear head
> then look like that guy on the smoking commerical wit no leg or teeth
> *


but them brains cells will never come back :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 2 2008, 11:58 PM~9853600
> *but them brains cells will never come back  :biggrin:
> *


yup.... u ever see them brain scan pics they show?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 04:59 AM~9853602
> *yup.... u ever see them brain scan pics they show?
> *


nope, i used to smoke a shit load, but ive been drug free for like 4 years now :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

aye you paint without a mask??? you see them lung x-rays? lmao


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 3 2008, 12:02 AM~9853606
> *aye you paint without a mask??? you see them lung x-rays? lmao
> *


you don't think with your lungs stupid ass.... :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 3 2008, 04:02 AM~9853606
> *aye you paint without a mask??? you see them lung x-rays? lmao
> *


hahhaahahhaha im in a garage with door open ...lol... dont think i need one , even with door closed ...lol.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

uhh huh .....sure lol it does the same thing smoking does just causes brain tumers instead


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well if u gotta know.... i spray outdoors, use a dust mask, and have a big cardboard box as a sorta spraybooth to catch most the overspray.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im












... goin to bed lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 3 2008, 12:28 AM~9853646
> *im
> ... goin to bed lol
> *


past your bedtime?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

5:33 am yea a bit past the whole eastsides i think :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 3 2008, 05:34 AM~9853656
> *5:33 am yea a bit past the whole eastsides i think  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


nope 5:34 here :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

busting balls now ...two fingers up .............peace out people


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks 4 da reply 4 da fire truck iv got to say its goining to be in its own little world thats how original it is :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 2 2008, 08:51 PM~9851213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, thats gonna be SICK when you finsh it!! Gives me so many ideas. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ur welcome bro but the whole ider was to make somethin normal exteramly cool


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 2 2008, 05:38 PM~9850835
> *thats why u get a friend to use his left hand to hold it for you, than u accidetly slip and slice his hand open  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 3 2008, 02:03 AM~9853459
> *:barf:  :tears:
> damn homie that almost happend to me and every time i see pics of u you guys like that remindes me to be very Fn carefull with what i do , but shit happends
> good luck bro and hang in ther. ill vote for you just for staing in ther  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:  thanks bro.. havnt done nothin to my model yet. cant really hold anny thing but i did sand some stuff down


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 3 2008, 02:11 AM~9853472
> *oh yha i for got when i saw that but i found a motor i want to use
> i know the pics are shit but here you go
> 
> ...


the engine looks bad ass from what i can see


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 3 2008, 02:18 AM~9853495
> *i know how you feel ((sincitycutty)) that needle that they  stick in your hand to numb it is more pain then the cut itself.. i was biting my tongue
> i slit a v shape under my index finger all the way down my hand with a
> heave duty x-acto knife...........
> *


oh yeah they got mewith that needle 2 times.. i was sqeezing the shit out of my arm lol :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 3 2008, 02:23 AM~9853512
> *i dont wana have anything done like that to me . i get them lil ones, and think to my self "SHIT THAT WAS CLOSE "lol but realy man how could you take a pic of that  ? :loco:    :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: i just wanted to show everyone so they didnt think i was lieing.. also have a pic of it stitched up 2? :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 3 2008, 02:28 AM~9853524
> *X2, the lil ones i can get by on. but that one OMG i took anouther look  :barf:  :happysad: im ok
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 3 2008, 02:30 AM~9853532
> *whens this build off over i think i might just join on in
> *


you have until monday.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

alright im out of here.. im gonna go see what i can do to my wagon


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

alright im out of here.. im gonna go see what i can do to my wagon


----------



## solorollaz702 (Nov 5, 2006)

what a dumbfuck!!!!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solorollaz702_@Feb 3 2008, 02:49 PM~9856091
> *what a dumbfuck!!!!
> *


fuck yo couch nukka :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

So is this going to be a legit build off, or a topic to talk shit at? If its not going to be legit then just count me out!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 3 2008, 04:38 PM~9856595
> *So is this going to be a legit build off, or a topic to talk shit at? If its not going to be legit then just count me out!
> *


it is legit homie. im workin on mine right now.. might not be doing to good of a job because of my hand but im not gonna give up


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

well im almost done with the body.. im sanding down all the body lines.. im making it all smooth.. will post pics up in a little bit.. im takin a break for a min


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

my progress


















will post the goodies i have forit in a little bit


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good sincitycutty :thumbsup: 

I'm in


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 3 2008, 08:38 PM~9857961
> *Looking good sincitycutty :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm in
> ...


thanks bro  nice kit


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry ive had company ove this weekend so i havent gotten anything done


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

tucked up big rim build off UNDEAD WHITE BOY 2-1-2007


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 3 2008, 11:00 PM~9859146
> *Sorry ive had company ove this weekend so i havent gotten anything done
> *


its cool. i figured nobody would work on em on the weekend because people do stuff on the weekend. and the football game


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

i have somemore progress pics :biggrin: but you have to wait until im done eating lol


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah ill have progress 2 morrow for sure

What about you?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 4 2008, 01:35 AM~9859939
> *Yeah ill have progress 2 morrow for sure
> 
> What about you?
> *


ive done a few things tonight since my last post. i cut the inner wheel well off the body and did some stuff to the frame, i had my homeboy 81cutty help me out a little bit on something else i did.. only because it would have been hard for me to do by myself.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Right on yeah i just got done smoothing the rear bumper of the caprice


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Im thinkin lambo doors also.... :dunno:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 4 2008, 01:47 AM~9859964
> *Right on yeah i just got done smoothing the rear bumper of the caprice
> *


  im gettin ready to post some pics right now so take a look


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 4 2008, 01:50 AM~9859975
> *Im thinkin lambo doors also.... :dunno:
> *


if you can do it. go for it lol.. im nor gonna be opening anything up on mine because i would mess it up i think :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

heres the progress. sorry for sucky pics. its off my phone

shaved some stuff on the frame, the wheel wells are gone.. and for the body shaved handles, shaved gas door and i also took out the wheel wells that were molded on the body. heres a couple pics.... ALSO PUT A MOON ROOF IN THE BACK.. WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT IT ? also shaved off all the body lines


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 4 2008, 02:10 AM~9860009
> *heres the progress. sorry for sucky pics. its off my phone
> 
> shaved some stuff on the frame, the wheel wells are gone..  and for the body shaved handles, shaved gas door and i also took out the wheel wells that were molded on the body. heres a couple pics.... ALSO PUT A MOON ROOF IN THE BACK.. WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT IT ? also shaved off all the body lines
> ...




i dont like it :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Look good but i wouldnt have added the moon roof. any ideas with color?

Hears Some little progress on mine










Shaved rear bumper










And when i said i had projects i ment it!!!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 4 2008, 02:19 AM~9860017
> *Look good but i wouldnt have added the moon roof. any ideas with color?
> 
> Hears Some little progress on mine
> ...


lookin good!!! so u dont like the roof/? lol.. i would say maybe a lime green? or a purple pearl


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 02:18 AM~9860015
> *i dont like it :biggrin:
> *


u said it would look tight so shut ur hole :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

oh 1 more thing... i forgot to put that i added the moon roof because im shaving the back window and the side windows


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 4 2008, 02:24 AM~9860023
> *u said it would look tight so shut ur hole  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 4 2008, 02:27 AM~9860024
> *oh 1 more thing... i forgot to put that i added the moon roof because im shaving the back window and the side windows
> *




not the back window. side ones yes, back no


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol..............


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

lol nah i dont really like it but it might look ok with it being like a panel wagon lol. But thanks!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 02:29 AM~9860027
> *not the back window. side ones yes, back no
> *


 :roflmao: ok ok ill leave it


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 4 2008, 02:30 AM~9860029
> *lol nah i dont really like it but it might look ok with it being like a panel wagon lol. But thanks!
> *


yeah like a panel wagon. thats kinda what im going for..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

r u going to stick with those rims and keep ot simple


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

THIS IS A BUILD OFF FOR CARS WITH BIG RIMS


Just remember that....


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

hes not in the build off lol.. hes just a post whore and also my brother inlaw :roflmao: :roflmao: just kidding mondo


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

oh..


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

anybody get anything done yet?


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

im in


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 4 2008, 01:00 PM~9862243
> *hes not in the build off lol.. hes just a post whore and also my brother inlaw  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just kidding mondo
> *



hey puto face u wanna go to the hobby store?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ill have progress tonight!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Feb 4 2008, 01:50 PM~9862580
> *im in
> *


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

TODAYS YOUR LAST CHANCE TO GET IN!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Im in...... :biggrin: 










Tucked Big Wheels Build off 70 Monte Carlo SCLAmoovin'22
02-04-08


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool ill post my project in a few days ull love the fire trucks paint job


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 3 2008, 08:38 PM~9857961
> *Looking good sincitycutty :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm in
> ...


Whats with the 75 caprice in the back round


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 4 2008, 04:08 PM~9863529
> *Im in...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  looks nice just like that lol


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

lets see what u got right now undead


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

well im gonna paint the frame and the suspension tomorrow morning ill get pics of what it looks like now and ill post pics of when its painted.. i pretty much ruined the body i have so im getting a new one in the mail. so i wont be doing nothin to the body for a little while


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Didnt like the pannel idea? Or was it that moonroof?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres an update on mine

Started Shaveing the corner lights!










Decided to cut the trunk open. I didnt want to hinge it this way but i kinda like it!









I really wanted to give it lambo doors but this scares me....


























Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Damnit sorry bout that first pic.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT for progress!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Rides looking good homies :thumbsup: Got some progress done last night :biggrin: 










Got the front fender wells cut


















Front sits right...low but still able to roll  










Chopping the rear


















Got the stance that I wanted!  










Got it all shaved up... Now a little putty & then I can get this thing primed


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 4 2008, 08:24 PM~9865094
> *Whats with the 75 caprice in the back round
> *


That's one of my other projects in the works!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice! Love the stance!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ill post pics of mine in a(half -an- hour) i got 2 other projects in doing


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 5 2008, 03:06 AM~9868070
> *Didnt like the pannel idea? Or was it that moonroof?
> *


both lol. and i kinda want the roof back, the homie elrafa traded me so i should have it by thursday or friday. then im gonna get o work.. i painted some sruff last night ill post some pics in a min


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

damn! really nice work.. im hno: because i know im going to lose badly :roflmao:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 5 2008, 01:35 PM~9870412
> *damn! really nice work.. im  hno: because i know im going to lose badly  :roflmao:
> *


LOL i hear that me to!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 5 2008, 01:40 PM~9870437
> *LOL i hear that me to!
> *


 :roflmao: im downloading some pics now.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ill have more later tonight i gots ta go to work


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 5 2008, 01:50 PM~9870490
> *Ill have more later tonight i gots ta go to work
> *


  :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill post pics later, have a lot of drama in my life right now!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

k the pics will have to wait. photobucket is giving me problems


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 5 2008, 01:55 PM~9870525
> *Ill post pics later, have a lot of drama in my life right now!
> *


  its all good. we have 3 months.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I will post my pics later on for my build


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

t top 96 impala ((Black tuck king))


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 5 2008, 02:21 PM~9870687
> *t top 96 impala ((Black tuck king))
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that a 2 door? looking good


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry guys the two door was gunna be a huge work in progress so i got a new impala kit thanks to DR-NITRUS :thumbsup:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 5 2008, 02:33 PM~9870738
> *sorry guys the two door was gunna be a huge work in progress so i got a new impala kit thanks to DR-NITRUS  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: cool. good luck. i have to wait to do anything to my body until it gets here


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wheres it at?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 5 2008, 02:43 PM~9870799
> *wheres it at?
> *


elrafa sent it out this morning. i traded him


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

oh good shit what is the kit by the way?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 5 2008, 02:30 PM~9870371
> *Very nice! Love the stance!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 5 2008, 03:09 PM~9870974
> *Thanks homie
> *


x2


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 5 2008, 02:55 PM~9870875
> *oh good shit what is the kit by the way?
> *


revell, 66 chevelle wagon


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

station wagon??? those r sick as hell there good to build as a pro street :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ull see the fire rig as soon as i get my beatty little paws on a camera :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

check it lets put up some models to the till for the winner not just the spinners :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


spinners are just to make a crappy car look better than it is :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2008, 03:55 PM~9871282
> *check it lets put up some models to the till for the winner not just the spinners  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> spinners are just to make a crappy car look better than it is  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: thats all i have.. i dont have any unbuilt models


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

heres some progress. im doing all the suspension while im waiting for my new body.. all the frame and suspension are painted already i will get pics asap... im going with a walnut/brown paint.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

got some more pics  . i have to trim alittle more of the axle off tho because its rubbing the inside of the fender.. but its lookin pretty good.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres the plan check it go to a hobby shop and buy 1 or 2 or offer somethin better than GLUE BOMBS ARE BETTER THAN SPINNERS ANY DAY  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

u can also get somethin from BETOSCUSTOMS theres good models and there cheap


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2008, 07:28 PM~9872831
> *heres the plan check it go to a hobby shop and buy 1 or 2  or offer somethin better than GLUE BOMBS ARE BETTER THAN SPINNERS ANY DAY   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


never heard of a glue bomb?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2008, 07:29 PM~9872843
> *u can also get somethin from BETOSCUSTOMS theres good models and there cheap
> *


i dont have that kind of money. thats why i offered something i already have :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lets see some pics of the spinners


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

check it out man he has some models 4 8 bucks


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2008, 07:34 PM~9872890
> *check it out man he has some models 4 8 bucks
> *


oh ok. well that sounds better then what i was thinking lol


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

true that iv seen some of his prices 


do u have any glue bombs u could put those in the prize winnings too


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2008, 07:38 PM~9872921
> *true that iv seen some of his prices
> do u have any glue bombs u could put those in the prize winnings too
> *


i dont know what that is bro?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the kits u Fed up the ones in the vary back of ur collection


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres mine bro ill put it in the winners till


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2008, 07:40 PM~9872940
> *the kits u Fed up the ones in the vary back of ur collection
> *


i got a few messed up models


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

take pics 


that camaro i fucked up on its not my best 1 


the doors open the paints good and the lights r smoked


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

burppp!!!!!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 5 2008, 07:50 PM~9873029
> *burppp!!!!!
> *


 :dunno: excuse you? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

sick ass


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

aye ppl im gunna post pics tommro i needa get some tamiya primer first 
and sum squadren green putty :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my cars done


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

lets see it then


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 5 2008, 07:55 PM~9873063
> *aye ppl im gunna post pics tommro i needa get some tamiya primer first
> and sum squadren green putty  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 5 2008, 07:57 PM~9873083
> *my cars done
> *


whats the point in being in a build off and not postin no damn pics


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2008, 07:58 PM~9873101
> *lets see it then
> *


not yet ill post with the other people its got a kick ass paint job


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

stop reasin me man i cant take it any more ill :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: i swear i will 


































ill fuckin do it i swear LOL


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thats teasin not resin


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

check it im wondering if i should put pearl on a sea foam color what do u think bro


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2008, 09:26 PM~9874047
> *check it im wondering if i should put pearl on a sea foam color what do u think bro
> *


id have to see the paint color


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its a krylon color its name is BLUE OCEAN BREEZE


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

that should look cool


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks ill try it out on something so i dont F up the magnum


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2008, 07:42 PM~9872961
> *heres mine bro ill put it in the winners till
> 
> 
> ...


nice camaro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

not really im doing 1 better now


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 5 2008, 07:57 PM~9873083
> *my cars done
> *



Wheres the pics Ya know i dont even recal seeing any progress from you so.......
















I dont think its done.............


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 5 2008, 07:57 PM~9873083
> *my cars done
> *


if its done and you dont have any progress pics. your not in the build off no more.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks sincity! Im also sad that my impalas not the only one :machinegun:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its what makes the competition solow :thumbsup:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 6 2008, 12:54 AM~9875738
> *Thanks sincity! Im also sad that my impalas not the only one  :machinegun:
> *


nevermind my post, i didnt read that right


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah Yeah good luck.....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 6 2008, 12:58 AM~9875758
> *nevermind my post, i didnt read that right
> *


Why? Dude has been keepin his ride a secret. No progress...


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

theres like 11 people in on the bild off but only like 5 posting progress?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

sorry bout that :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 6 2008, 01:01 AM~9875773
> *Why? Dude has been keepin his ride a secret. No progress...
> *


no i read it as you dont have progress either. but i see what your saying now, that there is more then one impala. lol.. but yeah. why are u gonna join a build-off and not post progress pics, he could of had that car built already u know


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Your not saying im not showin progress are you? Cuz ive posted everything ive done so far...


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 6 2008, 01:07 AM~9875806
> *Your not saying im not showin progress are you? Cuz ive posted everything ive done so far...
> *


no i read what you typed wrong. :biggrin: i miss understood what you had said..  i think your impala is coming out bad ass and i was talking about the other guy saying his car was done already


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh yeah right on! Thanks its not doing what i want it to do right now so im takein a break lol. You get a new body? i think you should just make a HUGE rag top on tha new one!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i just got that impala yesterday it came with the big body cadillac as a doner kit i have a bunch of impalas/caprices....i did that work today


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 6 2008, 01:14 AM~9875844
> *Oh yeah right on! Thanks its not doing what i want it to do right now so im takein a break lol. You get a new body? i think you should just make a HUGE rag top on tha new one!!!
> *


no not yet. i should get it by the end of the week. what like a full convertible? or a bid ass moon roof? lol


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 6 2008, 01:14 AM~9875845
> *i just got that impala yesterday it came with the big body cadillac as a doner kit i have a bunch of impalas/caprices....i did that work today
> *


yours is the black one right? with t-tops?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea i needa get primer tommrow


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 6 2008, 01:20 AM~9875861
> *yea i needa get primer tommrow
> *


  i wanna see a better pic of that somebitch :biggrin: looks pretty tight.. does anybody like the brown that im using?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah like a huge moonroof but make it slideable. thatd be sick. Or if thats to much work id just leave the roof alone


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 6 2008, 01:22 AM~9875869
> *  i wanna see a better pic of that somebitch  :biggrin:  looks pretty tight.. does anybody like the brown that im using?
> *


Honestly im not into brown that much. mabey like 2 tone it with black???


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 6 2008, 01:23 AM~9875871
> *Yeah like a huge moonroof but make it slideable. thatd be sick. Or if thats to much work id just leave the roof alone
> *


well i was gonna put a big moonroof but i decided to just keep it somewhat normal. and plus i cant get all into it because of my hand, so maybe the size on the old body or maybe alittle bigger


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 6 2008, 01:24 AM~9875879
> *Honestly im not into brown that much. mabey like 2 tone it with black???
> *


hmmmm, not sure. i was thinkin about changing the color anyways because i have some bad ass blue pearl. but its for an airbrush and not sure i f i wanna do that to this model.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

My colors are a secret


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 6 2008, 01:30 AM~9875895
> *My colors are a secret
> *


 :biggrin: well im talkin about a few so im gonna suprise all of you guys


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Suprises are always great!!!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 6 2008, 01:33 AM~9875903
> *Suprises are always great!!!
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill post some porgress pics after skool


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

aye for faster results use zap a gap crazy glue or regular crazy glue its
way faster then testors model glue


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 6 2008, 01:39 AM~9875917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 6 2008, 12:31 PM~9877744
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 Nice


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

same with my colors but ill give u guys a taster later this week i love the brown bro if u dont want it ill take it off ur hands


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

More progress  

I decided to put in a 44” Moon roof





































Cleaned up the edges









Some styrene for the headliner & moon roof inner lip






















































Just gotta clean this up









I am going to try to get a little more done tonight


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good fellas!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

PROGRESS ON THE MAGNUM IS THAT ITS LIKE MY GIRL CLEAN AND SHAVED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ID SHOW U GUYS BUT I SPRAYED THE TOP SECRET PAINT (HAHAHAHA) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

uh Huh!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 6 2008, 12:48 PM~9878168
> *More progress
> 
> I decided to put in a 44” Moon roof
> ...



This is lookin bad ass!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

hell yea Westempire! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 6 2008, 03:38 PM~9878450
> *hell yea Westempire! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


x2 !!
that moonroof is badass !!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Not much but the shaved corners are almost done, gotta hinge the trunk and do some work to the front bumper then its ready for paint 










How am i doing?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

looking good guys! i wish i had my new body. i need to get to work. lol.. im still working on my suspension. it wasnt fitting the body right, it was rubbing so im still working on it. ill get pics later


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DA MAGNUM IS PAINTED IN THIS POST YOU'LL FIND A TIP OF WHAT THE COLOR MIGHT BE


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Look great solow :thumbsup:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2008, 06:39 PM~9880536
> *DA MAGNUM IS PAINTED IN THIS POST YOU'LL FIND A TIP OF WHAT THE COLOR MIGHT BE
> *



pics! lol im still messin with my suspension. its hard for me so cant really do the small peices


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

good luck on the small things 


i cant show it due to the top secret paint


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2008, 07:12 PM~9880814
> *good luck on the small things
> i cant show it due to the top secret paint
> *


thanks.. oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what kind of progrees do u have bro


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2008, 07:32 PM~9881045
> *what kind of progrees do u have bro
> *


me? i trimed the inner wheel wels off the frame, painted it. painted most of the suspension, cut the axle and shortened it to tuck the wheels. i was working on the body but i decided to get a new one and thats what im waiting for.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what about ur engine


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you guys could start your own Model Car CLub... u guys build great together.... SoLow, undead white boy, sincitycutty

its cool the way u keep each other on your toes building


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that sounds like a dope idea we should wathca guys think


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i always hated the inner chassie deatail so i filled it in and shaved the


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

looks sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Added the vinyl trimming and basecoat. Paint tommorow.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2008, 07:38 PM~9881116
> *what about ur engine
> *


i put the block and tranny together. not painted yet


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what color a deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep red would look kool


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

go to chat


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2008, 07:38 PM~9881128
> *you guys could start your own Model Car CLub... u guys build great together.... SoLow, undead white boy, sincitycutty
> 
> its cool the way u keep each other on your toes building
> *


 :biggrin: thanks.. we should! that would be cool


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet..... black on black on black on black?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2008, 04:38 PM~9881128
> *you guys could start your own Model Car CLub... u guys build great together.... SoLow, undead white boy, sincitycutty
> 
> its cool the way u keep each other on your toes building
> *



ibuildweniblazeum too


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

never mind i cant get into there


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cant forget about doubleduce


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

man i need my body lol.. u guys are makin me seem slow. im gonna go work on it some more right now


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dont worry u got 3 months and you can be a LATE BLOOMER LOL


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2008, 07:55 PM~9881302
> *dont worry u got 3 months and you can be a LATE BLOOMER LOL
> *


 :biggrin: with a crippled hand :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2008, 04:52 PM~9881269
> *cant forget about doubleduce
> *


he's in Low4oshow MCC already...


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

hopefully i win on a few things for my wagon off ebay :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

put a BUMPER KIT on it from twinn ^^^


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

SAY U GOT SHOT IN THE WAR OR SOME FOO STABBED U IN A FIGHT SO U SOUND LIKE A BAD ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 6 2008, 05:07 PM~9881444
> *put a BUMPER KIT on it  from twinn ^^^
> *


*twinn* got the cadillac/g-body style booty kit..... hit up* lowridermodels *for the 60s style chrome or gold booty kits


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

IM 







OUT







OF










HERE













2 FINGERS IN THE AIR













AND PEACE OUT BROS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2008, 07:09 PM~9881478
> *twinn got the cadillac/g-body style booty kit..... hit up lowridermodels for the 60s style chrome or gold booty kits
> *



if twinn dont have the g body style in stock....hit me up....i have some!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you got a pic of it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 6 2008, 05:26 PM~9881730
> *you got a pic of it
> *




















i gotta find my other one....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 6 2008, 05:26 PM~9881730
> *you got a pic of it
> *


u got one of the other style on your big body caddy....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2008, 07:38 PM~9881128
> *you guys could start your own Model Car CLub... u guys build great together.... SoLow, undead white boy, sincitycutty
> 
> its cool the way u keep each other on your toes building
> *



Your funny....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

it be nice but i have another thing in mind^^^^


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Like?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 7 2008, 02:44 AM~9884639
> *it be nice but i have another thing in mind^^^^
> *


what is it? :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

i got ALOT of work done tonight.... i basically painted everything for nothing.. i had to cut some more of the wheel well off the frame, i cut down the axle, i made on the front suspension, where the tire goes, longer and i angled it so it would look like it has bags, and then i ran into a problem, the frame was to wide, and the suspension in the front was too wide to tuck the big ass wheels, so i chopped the suspension in half and shortened it :biggrin: my hand is hurting like hell but it needed to be done.. I WILL POST UP PICS IN THE MORNING. TOO TIRED AND LAZY TO DO IT RIGHT NOW :roflmao:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Awsome bro im glad your not stoping cuz your hand. KEEP GOIN! i wanna see some progress from you lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 7 2008, 02:44 AM~9884639
> *it be nice but i have another thing in mind^^^^
> *



i think we should do something actually after some thougt ............


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

lol like...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the good thing is that it all could pay off 4 itself bro 
and go get some vicadin bro that'll curb ur pain


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

huh^^^ :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 7 2008, 12:44 PM~9886956
> *huh^^^ :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


my hand lol. itwas hurting last night


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo yo yo lets see da pics bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol oh wen its healed on some days it will feel like pins and needls it feels cool


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

im downloading them right now. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

come on man i cant wait LOL if u dont post them ill :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 














i swear ill fuckin do it 





i will man i swear 






LOL


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

gotta fix up tha back a bit. this big body is slowin me down lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttt!!!!! man i don't lhink ive got a chance in da world at winnin this 1


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Laid down the paint today...........


















:biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 7 2008, 01:27 PM~9887223
> *looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttt!!!!! man i don't lhink ive got a chance in da world at winnin this 1
> *


wheres your pics at? :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

damn! lookin nice guys. heres some of my pics of what i did last night.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice progress homiezz !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo do we get extra points if we finish WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAy early?????????????????????????


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

reason im askin is da magnum was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fuckin easy im already finished with it 

now its all hands on my fire truck MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA(GASP 4 AIR)HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^ picz.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

AS SOON AS I GET A CAMERA ULL SEE IT


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

HERES A HINT THE COLOR IS ON ONE OF MY LOW RIDERS 



















WHICH COLOR IS IT????????????????????????

AND ITS MOSTLY A BOX BUILD EXCEPT THE RIMS


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS . I HAVENT EVEN STARTED ON MINE :uh:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I figured since everyone in movin through this I would get off my ass LOL Ok here's where I am so far
93 chevy ext cab 








shaved handles and trim








avalanche taillights








Shaved roll pan and tailgate moved license plate 








:biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Got it all primed up! :cheesy: 



















I see a few spots that I need to fix though :angry: 

I'll get that tightened up and then I’ll work on the grill & the interior.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models+Feb 6 2008, 02:36 PM~9878437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 7 2008, 07:25 PM~9890734
> *Got it all primed up! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


dope  were you get the rims from?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

everybodys doin a bad ass job!! im gonna work on mine again tonight


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 7 2008, 01:20 PM~9887183
> *gotta fix up tha back a bit. this big body is slowin me down lol
> 
> 
> ...



Man this kid like reading my mind, this pisses me off alot! Doing the same mods as me!

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I think great minds Think ALIKE bro. but who knows! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 7 2008, 09:33 PM~9890830
> *dope   were you get the rims from?
> *


Thanks bro... The wheels came from a diecast impala that I stripped. I think it's made by Malibu International


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey west empire
love that rivi !!!
I see your'e doin the custom front and rear looks good !!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice progress everyone 

heres where i got my back from solow models lol


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

good job guys :machinegun:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

:biggrin: wheres the other guys that said they were in and havnt posted shit?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 7 2008, 10:25 PM~9892108
> *nice progress everyone
> 
> heres where i got my back from solow models lol
> ...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

sincitycutty
2LOWSYN
MADEMAN
UNDEAD WHITE BOY
pancho1969
dubelduces
lowridermodels
SOLOW Models
ElRafa
(((((ibuildweniblazeum)))))
westempire
layin_in_so_cal
SCLAmoovin'22


i dunno some ppl here are missin out !!! or just late ....:dunno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 8 2008, 02:29 AM~9893314
> *:biggrin: wheres the other guys that said they were in and havnt posted shit?
> *



im out, lost interst in the kit.
plus I just had a bunch of local guys ask about buildin replicas of their rides, so ill be doin that for a while.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ good shit

pics of my nip tuck 96 impiii--!!!!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2008, 02:50 AM~9893346
> *im out, lost interst in the kit.
> plus I just had a bunch of local guys ask about buildin replicas of their rides, so ill be doin that for a while.
> *


man u were doin good.  its cool. do what u gotta do bro


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

good afternoon everyone :wave:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo im still here i finished da magnum and im tryin to clean up my TO BUILD section so im not doin da fire truck just yet but im still here


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

and you still havent shown any progress....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i cant find me a camera mine got stolen so im tryin to come up on 1 i'll post it 4 sure gara fuckin nteed


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo any progress from any1 else


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Im workin on the trunk right now


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

late arrival here..dunno if ill get this one done, but its on the table right now.
1/20 scale toyota truck, custom rims...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice goo luck 

the only thing i dont like is that its an import 


but thats the only thing


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

WAAAYYY late geeezzzzz






im kidding bro still gonna exted it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah...but may change my build to the one i have started already...









the other built ext cab


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: . man i hate this wagon soooo much!!!!!!!!! im ready to throw it in the garbage. i think im gonna go get a new model for real.... everything is goin down hill with it!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

what happend?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 8 2008, 11:08 PM~9900361
> *what happend?
> *


well i got another body off of elrafa and thats cool. but the rims aretoo big, i cut the axle and the front and it keeps breaking on me. if i use any more glue, its just gonna be a big glob of glue.. the scale of the model is to small to tuck anything on it. i wish i would have known or my hand wouldnt be cut right now lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

send the kit to me


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 8 2008, 11:15 PM~9900394
> *send the kit to me
> *


bro i already said im not shipping nothin too you for free.. thats money out of my pocket for nothing. id rather trade


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

anybody got an unopened kit for sale? dosnt matter what it is but would rather have a truck.. let me know asap


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 7 2008, 10:30 PM~9891556
> *hey west empire
> love that rivi !!!
> I see your'e doin the custom front and rear looks good !!!
> *


Thanks bro  Yep wanted to change it up a little


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 8 2008, 08:16 PM~9900408
> *anybody got an unopened kit for sale? dosnt matter what it is but would rather have a truck.. let me know asap
> *


go look around..... a LOT of people sellin kits.... got look in Beto's sale thread....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=383772&st=0


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 9 2008, 12:19 AM~9900723
> *go look around..... a LOT of people sellin kits.... got look in Beto's sale thread....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=383772&st=0
> *


  thanks


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

some more up dates on the tuc-king


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 9 2008, 01:20 AM~9900945
> *some more up dates on the tuc-king
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice. looks bad ass


----------



## dee q (Oct 17, 2007)

what u think homies


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Looks good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 8 2008, 11:10 PM~9900370
> *well i got another body off of elrafa and thats cool. but the rims aretoo big, i cut the axle and the front and it keeps breaking on me. if i use any more glue, its just gonna be a big glob of glue.. the scale of the model is to small to tuck anything on it. i wish i would have known or my hand wouldnt be cut right now lol
> *


Post pics so we can see what be thee problem


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 8 2008, 11:16 PM~9900408
> *anybody got an unopened kit for sale? dosnt matter what it is but would rather have a truck.. let me know asap
> *




i got the expo 4 sale


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dee q_@Feb 9 2008, 07:39 AM~9901472
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is it just me , or is this thing rollin rim? i dont see any tires


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

it looks like it huh


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 8 2008, 02:36 AM~9893323
> *sincitycutty
> 2LOWSYN
> MADEMAN
> ...


sorry i havent posted anything new hopfully by monday or so i can have more pics up but i have done some thing new to it let me get it ..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im here !!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

last i thought ur already in look at the list bro


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

oh no im in but haven gotn a chance to post anything caus i dont have a comp but my lil sis broght over her laptop for me 

heres a pic 








i know it a dark pic

i need help with the back doors dont know what to do or how to get them on caus the wheels are right ther . any help or ideas any one ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres mine 180 suicide with a 180 on the front doors like the old skool licolns


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i know its a little late but if its cool with everybody can i join


yall got a wk head start


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

what you building ??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

up-town caddy


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice ...you got pics yet... rims??


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 9 2008, 09:45 PM~9905683
> *i know its a little late but if its cool with everybody can i join
> yall got a wk head start
> *


yeah its cool bro..


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

im gonna go get a brand new kit tomorrow


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ha ha looks like sin city ran into a wall with the wagon heres an idea get the 50,s ford by revell it has huge fenders and you can stuff huge rims in it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ppl need some camras and some lighting ...how do we know who's gunna win with blk pictures or no picturs at all ???? :twak: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 10 2008, 01:44 PM~9909346
> *ppl need some camras and some lighting ...how do we know who's gunna win with blk pictures or no picturs at all ????  :twak:  :twak:  :dunno:
> *


i agree. it only looks like theres 5 people that actually are posting pics.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 10 2008, 11:47 AM~9908787
> *ha ha looks like sin city ran into a wall with the wagon heres an idea get the 50,s ford by revell it has huge fenders and you can stuff huge rims in it
> *


300c :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Lets see it!!!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 10 2008, 02:18 PM~9909480
> *Lets see it!!!
> *


havnt gotten it yet.. called the hobby store down the street, they said they have a couple. im gonna go pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

A little more progress… Added some major knock to the rear deck BOOOOOOM!!! :biggrin: 














































Cleaned up!



















Next I’ll add a screen in the dash & I’m almost done with the grill


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick subs.... did u paint them?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice!!! :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

theres seatbelts molded on the seats ..... subs look nice homie


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 10 2008, 09:40 PM~9912001
> *sick subs.... did u paint them?
> *


Thanks bro... nope, that's the way they came :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Feb 10 2008, 09:57 PM~9912165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i have tons of good lighted pics with my camra im not posting


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 10 2008, 09:14 PM~9912326
> *i have tons of good lighted pics with my camra im not posting
> *


u need to post some progress pics already


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 10 2008, 08:37 PM~9911981
> *A little more progress… Added some major knock to the rear deck BOOOOOOM!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin bad ass!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 10 2008, 10:22 PM~9912419
> *lookin bad ass!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah just to let everybody know. if they didnt read what i put.. i pretty much messed up the wagon. so i will be going and buying a new kit tomorrow.... im thinkin about a 300c but we will see


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 10 2008, 09:35 PM~9912582
> *Thanks homie
> *


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

My UPDATE:

Not much but i made the trunk floor and started the BOOM BOX!










:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin nice homie it feels good to have 2.. 96 impalas in this ... :thumbsup:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 11 2008, 01:32 AM~9914411
> *lookin nice homie it feels good to have 2.. 96 impalas in this ...  :thumbsup:
> *


  i cant wait until i can start on my kit i get.. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice hopefully ill be able to post up some progress real soon its driving me insaine that i cant post any thing 

GOD DAMN THOSE BASTARDS WHO STOLD MY CAMERA I HOPE THEY BURN IN HELL


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

crappy pic on purpose


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 11 2008, 01:58 PM~9915964
> *nice hopefully ill be able to post up some progress real soon its driving me insaine that i cant post any thing
> 
> GOD DAMN THOSE BASTARDS WHO STOLD MY CAMERA I HOPE THEY BURN IN HELL
> *



im sure you got 300 bucks........... you can go buy one ! :scrutinize:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 11 2008, 10:00 AM~9915980
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 7 2008, 11:25 PM~9890734
> *Got it all primed up! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




this car is gonna be bad ass! nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

not really i got layed off of my job and had to move in with my fokes again so pritty much im broke


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 11 2008, 02:17 PM~9916086
> *not really i got layed off of my job and had to move in with my fokes again so pritty much im broke
> *



un-employment?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

too proud 4 that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 11 2008, 02:24 PM~9916113
> *too proud 4 that
> *



ok :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

good luck to all


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: YUP, built it like 6,7 years ago


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice do u mind if i enter in this contest


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

it's cool bro, it's yours now so do what you want with it :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like those rims there good for a tucking...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2008, 01:13 PM~9916061
> *im sure you got 300 bucks........... you can go buy one ! :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what in the world are you trying to get at :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i got some progress done last night with a full adujustable rear suspension  














































more to come later i gott alot of shit to do on it still


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE WORK BRO, :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that shit lays out nice


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hell yeah nice work bro!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

damn thats comin out nice!

well i got my new kit today. i think its gonna come out pretty nice. i can finally get to work now.. will post pics in a few


----------



## Lay63Low (Jun 4, 2007)

Not entering build off,but just a clean slammed 64' tuckin duece 6's.


:biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

UM ARE THE RIMS SAWED IN HALF LOL


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks kinda cool aside from the fact you can totally tell you cut half the rims and tires off!!!  :0


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

lol yeah defenately cut the wheels in half


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

lol yeah defenately cut the wheels in half


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

lookie what i got today :0 :biggrin: 



















and these are the wheels im probably gonna go with


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^ GET IT STARTED, BAG IT ...


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 11 2008, 06:15 PM~9919106
> *^^^^^ GET IT STARTED, BAG IT ...
> *


im gonna be workin all night tonight.. cutting the bed out. shaving it all. putting a moon roof in it :biggrin:  i got some tanks for it already. just need to make some bags


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

why don't u keep it simple homie


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 11 2008, 06:31 PM~9919211
> *why don't u keep it simple homie
> *


 :biggrin: i like custom stuff. but i can only do so much right now..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice nothin better than an american truck


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2008, 12:16 PM~9916076
> *this car is gonna be bad ass! nice work homie  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 11 2008, 03:12 PM~9917168
> *i got some progress done last night with a full adujustable rear suspension
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES I MADE LIKE 7. -96 IMPALAS IN MY LIFE AND MESSED UP ON ALL 6 .SO MABEY THIS ONE IS GONNA BE THE ONE # 1 ........IM PUTTING ALOT IN THIS ONE HERE ....


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

i got some progress done :biggrin: cut the inside of the bed, cut the inner wheel wells of the body on the front as well as the frame. and put a moon roof  also shaving the handles, tailgate, and the gas door


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 12 2008, 03:13 AM~9922439
> *:thumbsup:
> *


lookin good or what? :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah looks good bro! How you gonna do the rear frame?

Lets see it with the rims!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

some mock up pics & progress  just a mock up all lil fuck upps are all going to be finalized!!!!




















i just hada open the trunk  why have all this audio stuff for no where for it to go



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 12 2008, 03:32 AM~9922458
> *Yeah looks good bro! How you gonna do the rear frame?
> 
> Lets see it with the rims!!!
> *


im gonna cut the end off and make it like this l__l but the other way around, so it will go up in side the box i make for the back.. ok ill get pics in a min


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 12 2008, 03:33 AM~9922459
> *some mock up pics & progress   just a mock up all lil fuck upps are all going to be finalized!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good to me


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

later homies im catchin sum ZzZz's b.t.w ehhhy thanks by the way


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 12 2008, 03:42 AM~9922467
> *later homies im catchin sum ZzZz's b.t.w ehhhy thanks by the way
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

not to great of a pic but thats how i want it to sit, or thats what im aiming for. lol


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice that will be nice!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 12 2008, 04:43 AM~9922529
> *Nice that will be nice!
> *


thanks


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

one more update be4 i go to sleep.. i made the box and bondo'd everything smooth. will start sanding tomorrow


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo bro suicide the trucks doors bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 12 2008, 05:04 AM~9922549
> *one more update be4 i go to sleep.. i made the box and bondo'd everything smooth. will start sanding tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES R LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 12 2008, 10:37 AM~9923752
> *yo bro suicide the trucks doors bro
> *


im not that good yet. i dont know how to cut the doors out :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 12 2008, 01:02 PM~9924617
> *Nice
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

quick question whos all opening there model car doors

and should sin city open his


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 12 2008, 06:07 PM~9925966
> *quick question whos all opening there model car doors
> 
> and should sin city open his
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 12 2008, 10:37 AM~9923752
> *yo bro suicide the trucks doors bro
> *


Homie, no disrespect cause I don't have a clue who you are.....but why does is always seem like the comment you have is to talk shit on someone elses build and praise your own work......

Come on bro....just come in here, be cool, say nice & positive things, or don't comment....

Seriously though, people wonder why a lot of the Veterans of this forum aren't in here that much any more.......that's why.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

no no no u got it all wrong im not talkin shit


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 12 2008, 03:19 PM~9927156
> *Homie, no disrespect cause I don't have a clue who you are.....but why does is always seem like the comment you have is to talk shit on someone elses build and praise your own work......
> 
> Come on bro....just come in here, be cool, say nice & positive things, or don't comment....
> ...


i told him that in a PM already too


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cant we just get along...fuck! :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nah i was talkin to the homie and i suggested that he suicide the doors 
so thats why i asked every1 that


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 12 2008, 05:00 AM~9922484
> *not to great of a pic but thats how i want it to sit, or thats what im aiming for. lol
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna be nice sincity :thumbsup:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 12 2008, 07:46 PM~9927979
> *This is gonna be nice sincity :thumbsup:
> *


thanks  :biggrin: 


i also took the box out of the back. im gona leave it open so u can see the suspension..


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Good idea bro!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

a lil systim up-date 

the tail LIGHTS ARE GONE NOW










just some power to the kick


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good Killa!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 13 2008, 09:11 AM~9931404
> * a lil systim up-date
> 
> the tail LIGHTS ARE GONE NOW
> ...




:0 thats smooth! 

nice work homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn thats nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro, looks good


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice work... looks very


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

nice. havnt been able to work on mine. will post pics on friday tho


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 13 2008, 10:03 PM~9938209
> *nice. havnt been able to work on mine. will post pics on friday tho
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 13 2008, 10:11 PM~9938282
> *:thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im gettin all ready to go out on a date tomorrow homie :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 13 2008, 07:18 PM~9938336
> *:biggrin:  im gettin all ready to go out on a date tomorrow homie  :roflmao:
> *


how long does it take u to get ready for a date? :dunno:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 13 2008, 10:25 PM~9938401
> *how long does it take u to get ready for a date?  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Feb 13 2008, 10:25 PM~9938401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no im washing my clothes im gonna wear. and shit. then tomorrow. ill be gone.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol :twak: :twak: well hope it goes well homie remember use a conddom lol j/p uffin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

i know it sounds stupid but i know what im doin  lol


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 13 2008, 10:32 PM~9938462
> *lol  :twak:  :twak:  well hope it goes well homie remember use a conddom lol j/p  uffin:
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

DAM ANY UPDATES ANYYYYYYYYYYONEEEEEE ..................


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 13 2008, 10:42 PM~9938527
> *DAM ANY UPDATES ANYYYYYYYYYYONEEEEEE ..................
> *


 :nosad: not me. and theres been a few that quit. plus alot of people arnt posting up pics


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry ive been workin on my Outer Limits Monte Carlo, trying to get it where i want it for my show this weekend


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

its all good tho. we still have a long ass time. no rush


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

DAM SOLOW WHERES YOUR IMPI ...............


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Like i just say lil homie, I have been to busy to touch it.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

agreed im fixin up 5 cars so i could show theme next month


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

can i still join in?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 14 2008, 03:44 PM~9943392
> *can i still join in?
> 
> 
> ...


sure we still have like 2 months ahahaaha


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

i can do in two cause i'm not going all out just a rat rod look also its gonna be a updated with a 99 silverado motor and interior inc. dash


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 14 2008, 05:44 PM~9943392
> *can i still join in?
> 
> 
> ...


that looks cool. 

got a bigger pic of your avi?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 14 2008, 03:53 PM~9943464
> *i can do in two cause i'm not going all out just a rat rod look also its gonna be a updated with a 99 silverado motor and interior inc. dash
> *


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

avi? lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

aviater,the pic below your name


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

naw i wish i had more but i the full size one its pretty big ill post it in a bit


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn thats hot!


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

mmmhmmmm i love nintendos and i love hot chicks so i put it lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 14 2008, 06:28 PM~9943737
> *Damn thats hot!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

talkin bout my truck right? lo jk


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

love games,love hot blonds dude ur my hero j/k lol


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

yea im a hero to many people lol jk


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

HAAHAA you wish home slice! j/k


Shes a cutie though


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 14 2008, 04:52 PM~9943927
> *HAAHAA you wish home slice! j/k
> Shes a cutie though
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

WHATS UP BIG HOMIE SIN


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 14 2008, 05:41 PM~9944327
> *:tears:
> *


why u cryin :dunno:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

HUH 
PLEASE NO TEARS ITS A WASTE OF GOOD SUFFERING


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

cause solow is makin fun of me but its just a joke but i hope i win cause this is my first build off


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

HELL ITS MY FIRST BUILD OFF 2


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

what are makin?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

A FIRE TRUCK










AND A MAGNUM


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

dam the rims on the mag are the ones i want for my two dr impala


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

haha i got them first j/k


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

where did you get em?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i had the fire truck since i was 8 my mom took it away and fogot about it and the magnum i got a pegasus


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The wheels!!!!!! Where did you get the wheels?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

oh i got them at pegasus


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

PROGERESS PIX PEOPLE PROGRESS.....................I GOT LAYED LASTNIGHT NO PROGRESS FOR ME OHHHHHHHHHHHH RIGHT....


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

lol.. i was out tonight so no progress. will work on it tomorrow for sure


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

A little more progress  





































Cleaned up!


















The screen can swivel in & out


















The grill is next!!! & then I'll finish up the moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good homie..............


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

damn thats pimp lol.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 14 2008, 04:26 PM~9943721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that is hot. i wana play. :cheesy: 
got some work done but no pics


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^wohh


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn my magnum dosnt stand a chance but my fire truck might


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2008, 02:58 PM~9950317
> *damn my magnum dosnt stand a chance but my fire truck might
> *


send the magnum my way :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nope its mine homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

well i would post pictures but my girl took my camera to fool around with i guess ill post pics asap


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

no progress pics but i got home from the dentist awhile ago and i got 2 teeth pulled, bone grapfs put in and then i got stitches cause the holes were so big. and im in some fuckin pain.. and on meds so i dotn know when im gona feel like workin on it


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

shit i had to babysit all weekend and the internet over there was out so i couldnt even get on but i got no school 2maro sool ill work on it all day and maybe even paint it !!!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 17 2008, 04:52 PM~9964898
> *shit i had to babysit all weekend and the internet over there was out so i couldnt even get on but i got no school 2maro sool ill work on it all day and maybe even paint it !!!
> *


 :0 im gonna start working on mine today too! :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

i think two month is a lot tho but ill finish wayyyy before that


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

the rides are looking good homies....but i'm out...too much going on...being sick,work with the fire dept.,etc.etc.!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 17 2008, 08:33 PM~9966559
> *the rides are looking good homies....but i'm out...too much going on...being sick,work with the fire dept.,etc.etc.!
> *


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

i guess i i might not make it clean but ill go all out with real working system or ill make my targa top 2dr impala or maybe even a vert monte ss who know maybe when i wake ill know lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

sincitycutty's progress pics


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

truck lookin good homie.... gonna cover the rear wheels?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

we sprayed some can bedliner shyt i have in the bed. came out good, i did that to my elco model. theres your pics sincitycutty :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

well graci-ass :biggrin: that my progress. still have to fill in the door handels and the gas door some more. and im also going to leave it open in the back so you can see all the suspension and shit


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

oh i forgot my dad took my stitches out today so now im all healed up and i can move my hand again hahaha


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

AWSOME!!!

Trucks looking good bro


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 18 2008, 02:24 AM~9968916
> *AWSOME!!!
> 
> Trucks looking good bro
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

too late to enter?










:biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 02:39 AM~9968945
> *too late to enter?
> 
> 
> ...


oh shiiit. lol nope not at all. we still have a couple months :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 17 2008, 11:49 PM~9968961
> *oh shiiit. lol nope not at all. we still have a couple months :biggrin:
> *


the way i build i need more time than that :biggrin: i keep jumpin projects....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I want that truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 02:50 AM~9968966
> *the way i build i need more time than that  :biggrin: i keep jumpin projects....
> *


 :biggrin: well we had 3 months. i kinda need more time then that cause im just starting models again but o well :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 04:50 AM~9968966
> *the way i build i need more time than that  :biggrin: i keep jumpin projects....
> *


i have that problem to


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

so what should i do? chop top monte, 2dr targa top 96 impala ss, or all out on my truck?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

why not all 3?


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

if i had enough big rims i would lol


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

i think ima do the targa top and all out on the truck


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im gonna enter something else ppl ..because i wanna youse that impala i enterd for something else since i cut all the doors off and etc.. so this is what im gonna re-enter hope you like it' homies 











you already know


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

dam your lucky i've been looking for one of those for a long ass time


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

nice truck! lets see it with big rims on it


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

YO LET ME FINISH UPLOADING MY PICS AND ILL POST MY PROGRESS
IT WONT DISSAPOINT MY WORD


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

OK FINALLY I GOT A CAMERA
SO HERES MY PROGRESS

MY MAGNUM





































AND MY FIRETRUCK














































WHATCHA THINK 
SWEET HUH


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

i like the color on the mag


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hell i thought it was GAY at first


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

naw it looks good cause some fender guiters which lloks like the one there often came in that color so it looks good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

you should paint the nobs on the guitar white or do this it whould make it look nice


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

true dat


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

nice


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

well ima make the monte so the truck can pull it


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good homies


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im going to sound like an idiot here but this thing ends in what month????


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

wow i smell updates lol
well here is the truck so far
































ill post pics of the monte in a bit photobucket is going slow


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where u get the front suspension for that truck? uppers look cool....

monte looks sick too...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 03:39 AM~9976962
> *monte looks sick too...
> *


x2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice progress guys  


*Again when does this build off end*


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 01:39 AM~9976962
> *where u get the front suspension for that truck? uppers look cool....
> 
> monte looks sick too...
> *


the lowers are from a g-body and uppers are from the 99 silverado

i got really mad with the paint on the monte tho cause the was painted with real car paint that was left over from when my dad and i painted my truck and i get hom one day and my dumb ass bro put some gay ass clear on it and messed it up but w/e i got a good idea for it
(sorry for the pointless long story lol)


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

it ends on may 3rd.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im selling some shit if your interested


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 19 2008, 02:00 PM~9979393
> *it ends on may 3rd.
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 19 2008, 05:03 PM~9979875
> *im selling some shit if your interested
> *


send the L700 out?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I WILL SOON REAL SOON
ITS PLANNING ON RAINING ITS ASS OFF RIGHT NOW
ILL SEND IT TOMORROW


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 19 2008, 03:25 PM~9980041
> *Thanks homie
> *


your welcome


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 18 2008, 08:49 PM~9974745
> *wow i smell updates lol
> well here is the truck so far
> 
> ...


THIS TRUCK IS BADASS!!!!!


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

thnx a lot man i though its was ugly lol 
updates on monte lil my are too big and might have to c-notch the rear 
also is it ok if it only tucks a lil on front?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

lol but mine arent wire and i think i put mine first lol oh and i was going flat black too but i guess not anymore


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 19 2008, 05:24 PM~9980821
> *lol but mine arent wire and i think i put mine first lol oh and i was going flat black too but i guess not anymore
> *



he's not doing it flat black. i think brown


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

oh idk what ima do tho


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

lol.. no im just using flat black for primer.


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

oh thats cool but here more kinda updates more like just pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THAT MONTES TIGHT,,
JUST GAVE ME AN IDEA,,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THAT MONTES TIGHT,,
JUST GAVE ME AN IDEA,,


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that monty and pickup looks sweet bro
all i have to count on is my firetruck
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
NOT i still have that magnum in the game LOL


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

lol ya thanks homies im just tryin to do my best this is my first build off and ima start doin a lot of new things like foil and spark pulg cables and maybe more lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 18 2008, 11:52 AM~9970846
> *im gonna enter something else ppl ..because i wanna youse that impala i enterd for something else since i cut all the doors off and etc.. so this is what im gonna re-enter hope you like it' homies
> 
> 
> ...



ill have pics of her as soon as it comes


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

U LUCKY LUCKY MAN I HATE U J/K LOL


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

havnt done nothin to mine yet, but we still have awhile so it will be done


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

I'll get the interior tightened up this weekend and get the body prepped for paint.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

mines still in the box....i could paint it but i'd rather get my low low bike painted 1st and get ready for show season thats commin up

i might jus go get some spray paint and paint it cuz i usually paint with car paint


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nothin done on mine although i might wanna finish the fire truck im in like 3 other build offs


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ibuildwheniblazeum:, that kit is definitely a cool foundation...heres what i done with it:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^ nice ive seen that before i relly liked it its way diffrent ..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

as promised i would get to it</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://i31.tinypic.com/rw30ow.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
messed with the suspension.......made it drop
<img src=\'http://i27.tinypic.com/2zzqg3q.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
bagged to the floor :cheesy: :cheesy: 
<img src=\'http://i26.tinypic.com/igktc0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>and yes i do got tires..........skinny's :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 








thats it for now


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

and heres the bike im workin on again









my other 2 are done and ready for shows :cheesy:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

i got alotof painting done tonight but no pics yet


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

my dooleys not here yet ppl il keep you'z post thow


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks good DA squid! I like them rims! Are they from that kit?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the rims from that kit suck balls ......... those look like pegasus


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmm i have only built the charger from that series. I wanna build that caddy though.

Ive got 2 days off so im gonna try to get some work done with my impala


----------



## STUNNABOI (Feb 24, 2008)

does this count??? my 99 silverado tuckin 26inch rims


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 27 2008, 03:40 AM~10040561
> *Looks good DA squid! I like them rims! Are they from that kit?
> *


no  there from the 63' donk impala kit with some tires for some rims i had left over


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES R LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIES


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STUNNABOI_@Feb 27 2008, 05:48 AM~10040756
> *does this count??? my 99 silverado tuckin 26inch rims
> 
> 
> ...


yep


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

when is this build of over and is it to late to get in


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

we have about 2 months to go. since we have a few months left if you want to join you can.... 



also i have more pics on thier way


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

ok well heres what ive done.. i cut the arm rest out of the middle of the seat and make it moveable.. painted the engine, and cut the frame. more pics tomorrow night


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im still in ppl im just wating for my dooly still should be here by monday ..


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 29 2008, 01:04 AM~10056344
> *im still in ppl im just wating for my dooly still should be here by monday ..
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey i won't be finishing this ride for the Pro-street buildoff.... can i drop it into this buildoff?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^ wow nice!!!!!! some ...linclon rims lol


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 29 2008, 01:07 AM~10056356
> *hey i won't be finishing this ride for the Pro-street buildoff.... can i drop it into this buildoff?
> 
> 
> ...


sure can


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok..... here's where its at...

mini-tubbed the rear...










shaved vent windows and door handles...










got rid of the rear leafs....










made a 4-link rear...


























added a front crossmember and upper a-arms...


















workin on the lowers...


























more comin.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

painted it...










































didn't like the way the front inner fenders worked with the a-arms so i chopped them out...










workin on some new ones...


























and here's the last mockups...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

NICE


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

shit i lost already


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL^^^


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 29 2008, 01:48 AM~10056465
> *painted it...
> 
> 
> ...


That truck looks plain sick. What materials did you use for the suspension?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Feb 29 2008, 04:08 PM~10061204
> *That truck looks plain sick. What materials did you use for the suspension?
> *


1/16 aluminum rod, 1/32 brass wire, and assorted plastic from extra kit parts and plastic rods....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good rollin!!!


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 29 2008, 08:40 PM~10061882
> *1/16 aluminum rod, 1/32 brass wire, and assorted plastic from extra kit parts and plastic rods....
> *


THANKS.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im fucked im not winning this thing 
the only way for me to win is under originality


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

who ever's saying there not going to win should just think of crazy and better ideas & then achieve them ........ just my


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

no worries ive got a plan for the fire truck 
TOP SECRET if i tell you then ill have to kill you LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 1 2008, 11:00 AM~10065584
> *who ever's saying there not going to win should just think of crazy and better ideas & then achieve them  ........ just my
> *



X-2 lets see if i even finish it.... :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

heres the hood.. and ive been workin on the frame so ill get some more pics tonight hopefully


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

looks good TTT


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i got my dooley today heres some pix 

shaved handls very clean 









the rear i think im gunna fully shave or cut some caddy taillights 



















more to come


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whats with the tape over the door handles??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats not tape homie thats putty i just squared it out ,use blue tape around it to box it out ,and then you put the putty inside the box you made and when it dries you sand it flat with the tape still around it then take the tape off there you go you got a perfect clean square so its not all lumpy ......its a good tip to know .....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 4 2008, 06:57 AM~10084189
> *thats not tape homie thats putty i just squared it out ,use blue tape around it to box it out ,and then you put the putty inside the box you made  and when it dries you sand it flat with the tape still around it then take the tape off there you go you got a perfect clean square so its not all lumpy ......its a good tip to know .....
> *


Instead just sand the handle smooth and then fill with zap a gap and the accelerator and sand smooth....all of that filler will eventually shrink.....the glue trick doesn't.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

if i dont post its cuz my computer broke on monday


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

looks killer.. i got  a new pic of my engine done but its not too good of a pic


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

viper :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im going to go with the cadillac escalade front end on this one


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Mar 4 2008, 01:03 PM~10086488
> *viper  :0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRA!!!

What color ya gonna do?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

got a new computer so im still in it :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the cadi fronts on and now its to the primer im using the escalade intiror for the inside of the dooly its gonna look though

rims i might use i dunno yet


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 4 2008, 02:46 PM~10087258
> *NICE BRA!!!
> 
> What color ya gonna do?
> *


thanks, i was thinking green but im probably gonna go with yellow and black stripes :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

damn that truck is lookin nice already


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

this gave me a very cool idea now im doing it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 5 2008, 10:48 AM~10094445
> *this gave me a very cool idea now im doing it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Mar 5 2008, 01:09 PM~10094606
> *:0
> *


 X 2 WWWOOOWWW


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn that thing is sweet


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

anyone with knowledge of chop tops how do i line up the front window posts its fucking pissing me off ........... anyone?????????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

something avout "sectioning" the roof i think...i really dont know so dont take my word for it..


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 5 2008, 07:49 PM~10099099
> *anyone with knowledge of chop tops how do i line up the front window posts its fucking pissing me off ........... anyone?????????
> *


i dont know nothin about chop tops but i do know that my truck is pissing me off too!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol it all part of customizing nothing could stay stock on this site thats why i love it here ...........


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 5 2008, 10:40 PM~10100903
> *lol  it all part of customizing nothing could stay stock on this site  thats why i love it here  ...........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 5 2008, 07:49 PM~10099099
> *anyone with knowledge of chop tops how do i line up the front window posts its fucking pissing me off ........... anyone?????????
> *


heres what i did on my 57 prostreet 
i heated the posts carefully and bent them to where they were close
then i used the pegasus glue and accelerator to glue it in place and fill he gap
then sand,primer,sand,and paint
hope this helps blazeum


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 5 2008, 09:49 PM~10099099
> *anyone with knowledge of chop tops how do i line up the front window posts its fucking pissing me off ........... anyone?????????
> *


Most of the time when you do a chop it won't line back up, so you'll have to cut the roof in sections to where it will line up and fill the gaps with styrene and some type of filler. Hope that helps ya.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Chop tops looks pretty good bro! Definitly love the caddy front clip!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

it was a pain in the ass literally ....sitting in this seat for hours makes me feel like I'm in a fukin wheelchair all day lmfao .............


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

hahahhahaah!!! LOOKS NICE THO!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

coming along nice


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 6 2008, 03:12 PM~10106238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice good job on the chop top


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Mar 4 2008, 04:47 AM~10084349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x-2 you basically gotta stretch the roof after......


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 6 2008, 03:12 PM~10106238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 cadrolet truck is lookin good homie :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks everyone i feel like im pimpin this thread pppl wheres your progress on Ur whip's?? jeez undead finished his already 



you lazy ppl ...............


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:twak: :twak:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 6 2008, 11:56 PM~10110650
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 7 2008, 05:12 AM~10106238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:

I think this is twinn's


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^ he used the ext version i think our front bumpers are diff...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

yea, but pretty damn close, i was jsut trying to give ya some inspiration, bro...


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

ive got progress. but no pics yet.. ill get some later tonight hopefully


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 7 2008, 03:28 AM~10110999
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I think this is twinn's
> ...


blazummzzzz iz chopped


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 8 2008, 01:20 AM~10113058
> *blazummzzzz iz  chopped
> *


i know this, i was just posting it to show some inspiration


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 7 2008, 07:31 PM~10115677
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i see alot of smilies and no updates lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 8 2008, 08:22 AM~10116193
> *i see alot of smilies and no updates lol
> *


  :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

not tucked but still on big rims,,,, 30s bitches :biggrin: 


















just some insperation for yous


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 7 2008, 06:51 PM~10116407
> *not tucked but still on big rims,,,, 30s bitches :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is so sick


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 7 2008, 03:22 PM~10116193
> *i see alot of smilies and no updates lol
> *


picked this up yesterday..... 










updates soon... :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice! tnx bro i never tryed them real car paints i will soon thow ....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

anybody got progress?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 9 2008, 12:53 PM~10127885
> *nice! tnx bro i never tryed them real car paints i will soon thow ....
> *


thats pretty much all i use.....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 9 2008, 04:01 PM~10127922
> *anybody got progress?
> *


NOPE :nosad: to much going on at home and working tomuch too.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

ive got some but my model is at my grandpas house.. gotta get over there to take some pics


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

yo blaze that dually lak is sick dade realy likes it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn not bad!! the top came together pretty good!

no offense i still like the STS clip i did a few months back better tho..hasnt been done as much


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah thats badass i got a good one coming soon to


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

fukin server loading slow making me double post ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 9 2008, 08:04 PM~10129577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno what color to paint it im clueless it needs to be a dark color to blend in some cuts i made in the body


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

midnight blue, or a purplish.....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 9 2008, 09:04 PM~10129577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man this mofo is hard dawg it would look nice in a brandywine or a burple color just my 2 cents homie.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol i was thinking purple too i just need to find a good purple all i have in my rooms inventory lol is gloss purple by testors i need a darker color


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

spray it over black, maybe?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 9 2008, 10:04 PM~10129577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass!! bodywork came out pretty good

lime green with some gold flake


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

do it up like the truck you got your idea from. i remember that yellow one from truckin mag got me motivated to start modding cars instead of just painting. what ever you do it stills gonna look sick!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

i just layd some paint on my impala. hopefully ill get pics tonight!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 9 2008, 08:08 PM~10131349
> *man this mofo is hard dawg it would look nice in a brandywine or a burple color just my 2 cents homie.
> *


x-2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 10 2008, 06:23 PM~10136783
> *i just layd some paint on my impala. hopefully ill get pics tonight!
> *



yesssssssssss finally another homiee with a progress pic lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 10 2008, 05:36 PM~10138416
> *yesssssssssss finally another homiee with a progress pic lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol its been a wile since i seen a progress pic lmao


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how many months do we have???


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

like 2 more i think lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 10 2008, 06:07 PM~10138848
> *like 2 more i think lol
> *


then whats the rush? 

you puttin a motor and chassis under that body??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i dunno..


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 10 2008, 09:11 PM~10138901
> *then whats the rush?
> 
> you puttin a motor and chassis under that body??
> *


no rush for me at all.. :biggrin: im taking my time and tryin to do mine right..

i havnt had a chance to take pics of mine yet. but i got the c notch in the frame and customised the front suspension


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Mar 10 2008, 06:19 PM~10139012
> *no rush for me at all..  :biggrin:  im taking my time and tryin to do mine right..
> 
> i havnt had a chance to take pics of mine yet. but i got the c notch in the frame and customised the front suspension
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im not sure if i like it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im gonna built annother


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright hears a little from me. I got the first color on there, Just gotta let it dry all the way then the other colors will be added.

Comments?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 12 2008, 03:48 AM~10143556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't mini have a car almost exactly like this?

:dunno:

i think i saw it one of his threads


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^ he bought it off him


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 12 2008, 05:03 AM~10144056
> *^^^^^ he bought it off him
> *


wasn't it supposed to be an unbuilt kit to start this buildoff?

:dunno:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 11 2008, 03:06 PM~10144085
> *wasn't it supposed to be an unbuilt kit to start this buildoff?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


yep. he cant enter that car


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ask beto it was a bunch of parts to the car i rebuilt it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

and it was 408 models cars


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

buy a model and build it piece by piece its the only way to enter homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

fuck it im out


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

^^^^^ :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 11 2008, 04:41 PM~10144681
> *^^^^^ :uh:
> *



LOL.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn all you guys left my ass in the dust i see
the reason i havent posted anything is due to the fact im in three other buildoffs
and ive met a new chick im trying to get at 
hopefully the fire rig will be worked on this weekend granted i dont run into her again kinda hard when she lives three doors away from me
but hell its kinda hard to ignor a hotty when she wants to speak with you right


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Mar 11 2008, 11:50 AM~10143951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=383772&st=0

:angry:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im still debating on the rims :uh:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

that shit is tight... still havnt been able to get to my grandpas so no pics yet.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ill post pix of the interior tommrow when i paint it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*TNX AGIN TO Minidreams Inc. FOR THE IMPI WAGON MY GRAMPS IS WELL SATIFISED</span>*


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Jan 5 2008, 01:15 AM~9612475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 claiming other peoples builds is a :nono:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Mar 13 2008, 08:47 PM~10162607
> *claiming other peoples builds is a  :nono:
> *


x2


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u know what im sick of ur shit ask 408 models what he said


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 13 2008, 06:02 PM~10162714
> *u know what im sick of
> ur shit ask 408 models what he said
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wtf is this shit about repaint the wagon and some new rims..call it a w.i.p


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thats some bull shit 
if you do ill spread it all over this site and on model cars so you look like a complete dumb ass


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

itz still not complete thow :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

anyone else? got pixx


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 13 2008, 06:02 PM~10162714
> *u know what im sick of ur shit ask 408 models what he said
> *


I DID SAY THAT IT'S YOUR MODEL NOW, AND YOU CAN DO WHAT YOU WANT WITH IT! 

DON'T KNOW IF YOUR CLAIMING THAT YOU BUILT IT?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 14 2008, 01:24 PM~10168978
> *I DID SAY THAT IT'S YOUR MODEL NOW, AND YOU CAN DO WHAT YOU WANT WITH IT!
> 
> DON'T KNOW IF YOUR CLAIMING THAT YOU BUILT IT?
> *


??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:angry: SERVER


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^ whos that lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

he posts mostly in hydraulics, i was wonder the same thing....lol


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 14 2008, 04:00 PM~10169816
> *he posts mostly in hydraulics, i was wonder the same thing....lol
> *


i still havnt been able to take pics.. but i did shave the body lines and the whole bed.. tail lights and all :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Mar 15 2008, 06:34 AM~10170029
> *i still havnt been able to take pics.. but i did shave the body lines and the whole bed.. tail lights and all :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 11 2008, 11:09 PM~10148672
> *im still debating on the rims  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 sick


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 14 2008, 01:24 PM~10168978
> *I DID SAY THAT IT'S YOUR MODEL NOW, AND YOU CAN DO WHAT YOU WANT WITH IT!
> 
> DON'T KNOW IF YOUR CLAIMING THAT YOU BUILT IT?
> *


were is he at?


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

so is she worthy of this build off 
























































its about 80% done. whatcha think


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 15 2008, 11:11 AM~10174435
> *were is he at?
> *


in this topic right now.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 15 2008, 08:28 PM~10176847
> *so is she worthy of this build off
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin tight, i love the paint. 

BTW i got the decals yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like the paint homie'


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 15 2008, 08:38 PM~10176896
> *i like the paint homie'
> *


 X2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 11 2008, 03:58 PM~10144427
> *ask beto it was a bunch of parts to the car i rebuilt it
> *


Sorry bro, that ain't how we do things. NEW KIT!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 11 2008, 02:32 PM~10143862
> *Alright hears a little from me. I got the first color on there, Just gotta let it dry all the way then the other colors will be added.
> 
> Comments?
> ...


LOL, Damn man, I had to go check my stash and make sure my bubble was still there, thought you stole mine and painted it blue!!!!










just kiidin' man.

Lookin' good so far. Shit, everybody is lookin' good, keep it up fellas!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ lmfao i was like huh 2 i seen that before


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

damn nice charger.. well worthy of being in this build off.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 3 2008, 08:38 PM~9857961
> *Looking good sincitycutty :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm in
> ...


wtf happend to this lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 4 2008, 04:08 PM~9863529
> *Im in...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



and this


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 15 2008, 08:23 PM~10177400
> *LOL, Damn man, I had to go check my stash and make sure my bubble was still there, thought you stole mine and painted it blue!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn ya there pretty close! You left your mirriors!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Mar 16 2008, 01:17 AM~10178765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U in a hurry to get spanked or what??
:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 16 2008, 06:30 PM~10184333
> *U in a hurry to get spanked or what??
> :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol ill build another one for this build off im layed off my job i got time time time..................like rolex


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 16 2008, 08:15 PM~10185281
> *lol ill build another one for this build off im layed off my job i got time time time..................like rolex
> *


yea, i build like mad when i get days off.... (at least paint :biggrin: ) but work been picking up so i don't got as much time... not a bad thing tho.... i need the $$


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea i hear yahh.moneys the root!! fuk that we want the fukin whole tree


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 16 2008, 03:14 PM~10181412
> *Damn ya there pretty close! You left your mirriors!!!!
> *


Nope, they were gone shortly after that pic was taken, here's a more recent pic (if you can call a year old pic recent :biggrin: )


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice Pokey i like that!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

thats bad ass...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn im gitting served i havent been building on the rig for a month
i better get my head and ass wired together huh


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 16 2008, 01:17 AM~10178765
> *wtf happend to this lol
> *


luv those rims. any more progress on this


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

PS3 ONLINE GOTS ME TO HOOKED TO WORK :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:  :buttkick: hno: hno: :banghead: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

it happens my friend


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

CLICKK PHOTOS TO ENLARGE! I'M NOT IN THE BUILD OFF BUT THIS IS ONE I'M WORKIN' ON!!!!!!!! CHECK OUT THE OTHER PHOTOS WHEN YOU CLICK THIS ONE!!! TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!!!!!!1 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

keep building guys.....looking good.


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

HERE ANOTHER ONE FOR YA!!! CLICK TO ENLARGE!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

close up on the green car


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Mar 19 2008, 07:50 PM~10210328
> * HERE ANOTHER ONE FOR YA!!! CLICK TO ENLARGE!!!!
> *


Homie, just start a build topic and post all your rides in there.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yup or you can check you pm's


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 18 2008, 04:57 PM~10201430
> *PS3 ONLINE GOTS ME TO HOOKED TO WORK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:    :buttkick:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


killin the hobby.... kids don't wanna do real shit..... just games....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol ^^^


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 19 2008, 08:49 PM~10212426
> *lol ^^^
> *


tell me its not true..... i don't find it funny at all... i'm glad my in-laws are movin out... all my brother in laws do is play video games.... fukkin losers


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 20 2008, 12:54 AM~10212460
> *tell me its not true..... i don't find it funny at all... i'm glad my in-laws are movin out... all my brother in laws do is play video games.... fukkin losers
> *


i do both  

at least i still build, i dont spend a long time on ps3.....i spend more on here BSing :/


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

WELL WHEN GTA 4 COMES OUT I MIGHT HAFTA PLAY A BIT BUT IM A DECATED BUILDER I LOVE THIS HOBBY ...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hell the only time i dust off the ps3 is when its to cold to paint,i hit builders block,if i dont want to build,or if my neighbor decides hes comin over

i really dont play it that often so basically my ps3 is a 80gig,$850 dust collector LOL


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

t
t
t anybody got progress


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 29 2008, 05:42 PM~10285495
> *t
> t
> t anybody got progress
> *


 i do, i do :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

so this is what i have done so far.. i am shaving everything on the truck. tail lights, body lines, tailgate, and the door handles, cut the mesh peices of the front bumper out. painted the interior. did the suspension and get the motor set in there.. let me know what you think?  oh and i also but the arm rest out of the seats and im making it moveable.... let me know what you think


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 1 2008, 02:41 AM~10305069
> *looks good.
> *


thanks  




heres some more pics of the taillights and the side view of what im shaving


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2008, 11:54 PM~10212460
> *tell me its not true..... i don't find it funny at all... i'm glad my in-laws are movin out... all my brother in laws do is play video games.... fukkin losers
> *


I play too. I've got an XBox 360, but I don't play it much, I don't really have the time. I bought Rainbow Six Vegas2 last week, but I really haven't played it much. Used to be, when I got a new game, I'd play it nonstop until I beat it, not anymore.

About the only time I play anymore is when my brother or one of my friends is on XBox Live. I mainly play war games or racing games with them online.

It's a pretty fun stress reliever, especially when it's cold out. I just don't see how people can play it for hours on end like my brother does.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats my son. From time he gets up to time for bed. I had to tell him it was broke so he'll stay off it for awhile. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 1 2008, 05:12 AM~10305102
> *thats my son.    From time he gets up to time for bed.    I had to tell him it was broke so he'll stay off it for awhile.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my son too lol
between the xbox360 and friggin runescape on the computer.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

wheres everybody elses builds!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Apr 2 2008, 03:32 AM~10307938
> *wheres everybody elses builds!
> *


X2, add that truck to the mcc thread


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 1 2008, 05:12 AM~10305102
> *thats my son.    From time he gets up to time for bed.
> *


my lil bro too. i got a PS2 but i hardly play anymore. in the summer its in my car so i have somethin to do at car shows lol. one dude even said thats the best idea he's seen yet :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

I'm still in... been traveling for work, no time to build anything :angry: 

Well this is what happens when you forget a part left out to dry in the sun! :banghead: 



















Had to use the custom hood... oh well at least I had a back up!



















All painted and cleared. I’ll let it cure for a few days and I’ll get some foil on it then one final coat of clear.



















More to come soon! :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

nice.. sucks about the hood.. ive had that happen before


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

not done yet. still getting painted


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Cadi looking nice homie  

A Little More Progress on the Rivi...

Cut the glass to fit around the headliner



















Back glass fits perfectly










Front glass fits nice too… Just need to clean up the edges.










Put a little eye candy on the screens










Got the wheel backings on










Made a full grill for the front



















I think it came out nice










And a sneak peek of the car on the undercarriage










Still got a bit to go, about 75% done… More to come soon


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Im out homies. Sorry but i got too much on my plate right now.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn im dust stickin to the magnum
way to much for me to do
callout,buildoffs,and b-day prezes,as well as a build for the m.c.c
damn space on my table is limited to 1 per time


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 10 2008, 10:11 AM~10381233
> *Im out homies. Sorry but i got too much on my plate right now.
> *


WEAK........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

LOL.... ^^... NICE PROGRESS HOMIES.. I NEED TO GET BACK ON MINE AGAIN


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn bad ass pics for me are coming when i get a good camera this weekend


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Apr 10 2008, 02:16 PM~10381659
> *LOL.... ^^... NICE PROGRESS HOMIES.. I NEED TO GET BACK ON MINE AGAIN
> *


Definately




BTW, u get the avatar i sent you?


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 10 2008, 11:24 AM~10381740
> *Definately
> BTW, u get the avatar i sent you?
> *


yezzir


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Apr 10 2008, 02:48 PM~10381994
> *yezzir
> *


then get your avatar set up!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yo pokey, whats ur name on the 360 live? i just got & beat Call of Duty 4, i need to kick someones ass on 360 Live....LOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Apr 10 2008, 11:48 AM~10381994
> *yezzir
> *


 :roflmao: canthaveavataruwantowned


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 09:14 PM~10385555
> *:roflmao:  canthaveavataruwantowned
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

when is this due?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 12 2008, 01:52 AM~10396357
> *
> *


is that all you can post?

:uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 11 2008, 10:53 PM~10396364
> *is that all you can post?
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I SEE SOMETHING DIFF. :0


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 12 2008, 06:38 AM~10397379
> *I SEE SOMETHING DIFF. :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 10 2008, 10:41 PM~10387953
> *when is this due?
> *


the build is over already but nobbody finished so i dont knwo if i should just drop it or add some more time to it?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well im done and its your build off do what you want


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I handed see you on all day yet today and i have to say ~ Its been worth it ! Since you weren't on here running your mouth you actually were building on something and from these pic above me it don't look to bad ! It looks better then that 56 nomad your rushing to get done ! 

I great builder for you to go up against would be 88MCLS aka Candyblu66 ! His builds are off the chain and you 2 seem to be close to the same skill level ! It would be nice to watch you 2 grow in this hobby !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

mini strikes again. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 12 2008, 01:51 PM~10399418
> *I  handed  see  you  on  all  day  yet  today    and  i  have  to  say    ~  Its  been  worth  it  !  Since  you  weren't  on  here  running  your  mouth  you  actually  were  building  on  something  and  from  these  pic  above  me    it  don't  look  to  bad  !  It  looks  better  then  that  56  nomad  your  rushing  to  get  done !
> 
> I  great  builder  for  you  to  go  up against  would  be  88MCLS aka Candyblu66  !  His  builds    are  off  the  chain    and  you  2  seem  to be  close  to  the  same  skill  level !  It  would  be  nice  to  watch  you  2  grow  in this  hobby  !
> *


wow he actually didnt put me down
thats a first
and this model has been done for about 3 weeks for your info


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats cuz you aint been on flappinyour lips bout this or that


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

just gotta put the tailligts in but its done :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Apr 12 2008, 08:57 PM~10400907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love that paint


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 12 2008, 07:02 PM~10400944
> *i love that paint
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no prob bro. is that the green/purple mierage paint??


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 12 2008, 07:08 PM~10400977
> *no prob bro. is that the green/purple mierage paint??
> *


yes . it made by dupli color


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

thye also have red to blue


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Apr 12 2008, 07:57 PM~10400907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is bad a** homie... good job


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

that is bad ass , got any close up pics of the rims ?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Apr 12 2008, 09:14 PM~10401027
> *thye also have red to blue
> *


ya i have the red/blue. but the parts store i got it at only carries the red/blue and i dont think the other ones around here carries it at all. o well


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

damn i love the paint on that!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty+Feb 1 2008, 11:11 AM~9842669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somebody dunno how to count months? :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOL should be May 1st


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good ppl


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

I'll have more progress pics tomorrow


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 14 2008, 02:36 AM~10410310
> *somebody dunno how to count months?  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: oh shit my bad. i knew it was the first of a month lol i thought it was april. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Apr 14 2008, 12:39 PM~10411656
> *I'll have more progress pics tomorrow
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Got a little done on the engine


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> SICK


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Apr 15 2008, 06:21 PM~10426333
> * Got a little done on the engine
> 
> 
> ...



that looks fukkin sick homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Apr 15 2008, 09:21 PM~10426333
> * Got a little done on the engine
> 
> 
> ...


.

LOOKING SWEET BRO


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Well homies finally done :biggrin: 

















































































































































Glad to be finished… ready for my next project


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Like the pix....looking good.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn homie thats one bad bitch


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes ture that ! The way WEST took his pics are great ! Shows very well with his kit !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE BUILD WEST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HERES MINE DIDNT SHOW ANY PICS IN HERE BUT WAS BUILT FOR THIS COMP. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks damn good west. and is this build off being judged?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks homies for the comments  



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 29 2008, 08:30 PM~10535678
> *looks damn good west. and is this build off being judged?
> *


Thanks Dropped :cheesy: ... I thinks so :dunno: I believe sincitycutty organized this build off?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 29 2008, 06:14 PM~10534454
> *NICE BUILD WEST  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES MINE DIDNT SHOW ANY PICS IN HERE BUT WAS BUILT FOR THIS COMP.  :biggrin:
> ...


  Pancho your ride is bad a** homie :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

man i swear sincitycutty gose mia alot where are you sincitycutty this is your thread whats next


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Apr 29 2008, 09:39 AM~10530472
> *Well homies finally done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM BRO, THIS IS A VERY CLEAN BUILD AND THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT!! I AM LOOKING FORWORD TO MORE OF YOUR WORK!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Apr 29 2008, 10:39 AM~10530472
> *Well homies finally done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this car looks exactly like a real one,, its just green instead of red so now if i did the red one id just be copying lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE . THAT RIDE CAME OUT CLEAN BRO.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 30 2008, 01:51 PM~10542569
> *:0 DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM BRO, THIS IS A VERY CLEAN BUILD AND THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT!! I AM LOOKING FORWORD TO MORE OF YOUR WORK!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks for your cool comment bro


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 30 2008, 09:56 PM~10547346
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE . THAT RIDE CAME OUT CLEAN BRO.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Biggs… really appreciate that homie :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 30 2008, 09:43 PM~10547149
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 30 2008, 09:08 AM~10540664
> *man i swear sincitycutty gose mia alot where are you sincitycutty this is your thread whats next
> *


its not done  . i got a new job and havnt had time to work on it.. as of today the build is done but im gonna keep on going and not give up. ill post pics soon


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2008, 09:49 PM~10547232
> *this car looks exactly like a real one,, its just green instead of red so now if i did the red one id just be copying lol
> *


Thanks homie... its cool do your thang bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@May 1 2008, 07:01 AM~10549968
> *its not done   . i got a new job and havnt had time to work on it.. as of today the build is done but im gonna keep on going and not give up. ill post pics soon
> *


so now what 
who won
who gets the goodies
what now


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

what goodies?? there was nothin said at the begining about a prize


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i literally haven't even touched my 53 ford... :roflmao: i gotta get back to it... after my 82 el camino and 92 caprice tho...


----------

